# Homemade tablesaw



## Shahidan (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a quarter hp electric motor which I intent to power a homemade circular saw. The motor will drive an 8Inch blade at 5000rpm.
Is the motor strong enough for a table saw?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Shahidan and Welcome

I would say the 1/4HP motor may be to small but what the heck give it a try can't hurt to try it. 


===



Shahidan said:


> I have a quarter hp electric motor which I intent to power a homemade circular saw. The motor will drive an 8Inch blade at 5000rpm.
> Is the motor strong enough for a table saw?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I would say it is too small too but you might be able to cut up to 3/4" okay at slow feed speed. A 3/4 HP at that blade size would work better.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

The shaper the blade the truer the fence the heavier you can cut. 1 hp has difficulty with a dull blade.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Shahidan,
Welcome to the router forums.
Here is a link for vintage plans for a home made table saw:

http://www.vintageprojects.com/power-tools/table-saw-plans.pdf

enjoy,
Mike


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I would say minimum 1 hp preferably 2 hp.
I used a home made table saw for over a year. I just took the base of a cheap 1500 watt (2hp) circular saw and mounted it in a table. Used a t-square type fence with clamps. It actually worked pretty well but blade height was limiting.
I recently bought a contractor style saw which is only really slightly better than my home made one.


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

You will hate a 1/4 HP table saw. An old rule in auto racing and woodworking is "there is no substitute for horsepower". There are lots of cast iron table saws in the 8" + range that will make you happy for around $50, sometimes less. The rusty ones go cheap, and even ugly cast iron cleans nicely. I got a beautiful (now) Homecraft by Delta with a one horse motor for a club I belong to for $30. Listen to paduke, the blade means a lot.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

I use an old craftsman TS with a Vega Fence and 60t blade. Yesterday I needed a slice of a 10/4 block of hard maple. I usually use a 40t blade but it was an 8" long block. The blade sliced right thru. Sharp blade and true fence. I used a dial gauge when I refurbished the saw. Its a expensive delta brand blade and I have it resharpened. The shapening costs are equal to buying cheap blades. The blade when sharpened professionally cut better than it did new.
I use the bosch TS on mobile work stand in the field. I buy box store blades for it. I am very experienced in the differences. For most woodworkers I would recommend buying a 40t expensive blade (buy the 60t also and use it while the 40t is sharpened) 
Maybe bargain hunter tom can suggest best online source I buy them at contractor supply store when buying DW screws


----------



## Shahidan (Feb 22, 2012)

*Homemade tablesaw.*

Thank to all for responding to my question about the suitability of a 1/4 hp motor for powering a tablesaw.

Yes, I agree that the motor is too small. Maybe I would use the 1hp motor which is driving my disc sander. To tell the truth I am a bit scared of using a powerful motor to drive a table saw. 

But the blade J have with me is a 7inch blade. The blade was bought new and I have not tried using it. Now the motor would be too big for the blade . I think I will redesign the table saw shaft using a bigger diameter steel rod. I am old fashioned and I think I would be safer using a bigger shaft.

If I had the extra cash I would of course prefer a secondhand saw .even one without the motor.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

*Stop!!!!*



Shahidan said:


> To tell the truth I am a bit scared of using a powerful motor to drive a table saw.


That raises a big red flag right there for me. If it scares you to do it, then it maybe best to not do it. There is a lot of variables to consider when doing a DIY table saw. However, if you fall short in any of these areas, you will create a machine that is incredibly dangerous to use. I know some guys have done it, and have done well, but they have the skill and experience to undertake something like this.

My recommendation is wait. Sounds like cash maybe limited, but I would much rather see you save a little here and there over time, and eventually buy a decent second hand table saw. PLEASE consider this as an option.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

50.00 DOLLAR saws on craigslist or local swapper paper


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

But he is in Malaysia
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...8J46ltwfezunuAg&sqi=2&ved=0CD8Q9QEwAg&dur=610

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yp-bQQl3FWY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8Up89sFHUc&feature=endscreen&NR=1

Not to long ago they all looked like this  ▼
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=2903
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=344

===


----------



## Ray Y (Jan 10, 2012)

Listen to NiceG316. Also, beside being dangerous, it's hard to make nice stuff with junk tools


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Ray Y said:


> Listen to NiceG316. it's hard to make nice stuff with junk tools


Depends on the skill of the user and what tools can be considered "junk"


Moroccan bow lathe turner | Stuart King


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

You mention the motor being too large for the blade. If you are going to make a saw I would definitely recommend making it belt-driven so you can vary the pulley size. I'm with the others though, IMO 1/4hp is too small to be practical unless you are limiting your cutting to plywood. 

With that small of a motor, the smaller diameter and thickness of the blade, the better.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

My friend, the idea of a table saw with a 1/4 hp motor makes me nervous. Apparently it has you concerned too. And others in this Forum. I would suggest waiting until you can aquire a real tablesaw of some kind. You appear to be a creative and thoughtful person. We would ALL feel very bad if you were to create a "home-made" device that caused you serious harm.
Wait.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A Builders saw, and some ingenuity, will be a hell of a lot safer and more productive than an underpowered Rube Goldberg contraption. This guy DIY Track Saw (comparable to Festool and Dewalt) - YouTube came up with a brilliant DIY knock-off.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I'm cheap I came up with my own for peanuts and one for the router as well.

====


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*In the Groove*



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm cheap I came up with my own for peanuts and one for the router as well.
> 
> ====


Hey Bob; what function does the channel in the bottom of the wood base serve?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

Alum.right angle part,,,It drops into the Alum.quick bar and keeps the saw on track, I don't need to guide it or hold it down the norm, I have one that will snap in place on 4 x 8 plywood and shorter ones... .it cuts the plywood up very true and I don't need to recut it on the table saw the norm.

The one that's on the router is great for dado slots, quick and easy.
=======


DaninVan said:


> Hey Bob; what function does the channel in the bottom of the wood base serve?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> Alum.right angle part,,,It drops into the Alum.quick bar and keeps the saw on track, I don't need to guide it or hold it down the norm, I have one that will snap in place on 4 x 8 plywood and shorter ones... .it cuts the plywood up very true and I don't need to recut it on the table saw the norm.
> 
> ...


Love it. It would also be great for making my T-Track with a keyhole bit


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not sure we're talking about the same channel, Bob (?).
There's a 1/2+" wide 'groove' in the MDF, running in line with the blade; maybe for chips, or sawdust? It's shown in the picture of the underside of the base.
The alum. part is excellent...everybody needs one like that!!!
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

got you now,,It's just pencil marks lines ,no 'groove' 

==



DaninVan said:


> I'm not sure we're talking about the same channel, Bob (?).
> There's a 1/2+" wide 'groove' in the MDF, running in line with the blade; maybe for chips, or sawdust? It's shown in the picture of the underside of the base.
> The alum. part is excellent...everybody needs one like that!!!
> Cheers,
> -Dan


----------



## Shahidan (Feb 22, 2012)

*DIY tablesaw.*



NiceG316 said:


> That raises a big red flag right there for me. If it scares you to do it, then it maybe best to not do it. There is a lot of variables to consider when doing a DIY table saw. However, if you fall short in any of these areas, you will create a machine that is incredibly dangerous to use. I know some guys have done it, and have done well, but they have the skill and experience to undertake something like this.
> 
> My recommendation is wait. Sounds like cash maybe limited, but I would much rather see you save a little here and there over time, and eventually buy a decent second hand table saw. PLEASE consider this as an option.


Thank you for the advice. I have put off the idea of making a table saw. I will wait until I can get enough money to buy a proper table saw which has all the safety features. In the meantime I will continue using my portable circular saw.


----------

